# School Lunches (that don't get traded)?



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Tis the season.  I know alot of you are probaly experts, and have great ideas to share with the rest of us.  Things that keep well, tricks to packing, etc...  So please share your experience, and ideas.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

My baby is not born yet so I am not yet at the school lunches stage but recently at the grocery store my mom bought these pb&j's called Uncrustables. They are made by smuckers and they are pre-maid pb&j's (grape or strawberry) 

She keeps them at home for my brothers and sisters friends to grab something quick if they are all visitng and dont feel like making stuff. They are frozen and take 30mins to thaw but stay fresh for 8-10 hours. Seems quick,easy and good for a lunchbox. Not sure on health but I know they taste good and the kids all love them


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

mine have always liked PB& Honey. Just stir a little honey into the PB before putting it on the bread.
baby carrots, apples, oranges, all good sides.. and because they are relatively smoosh-proof, they hold well til lunch


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't get hung up on the "standard" lunch items.  

Back when my DD was in elementary school I had a mother try to take me to task for the "non-traditional" lunches I packed for her.
I routinely packed things like peanut butter crackers, apple slices and peanut butter, ants on a log, cheese and crackers, bologna and cheerios and cheese slices, apple slices and cheese slices, beefstick and cheese and crackers....
The mother in question insisted that I was doing a disservice to my daughter -- however, I pointed out that while she packed the requisite sandwich and chips and apple and cookies what she got back at the end of the day was a sandwich with a single bite out of it, and an apple -- the cookies and chips would be gone. On the other hand I generally got back an empty bag -- my question to her was which child had a more nutritious lunch  The teacher sat off to the side trying her very best not to burst out laughing. 

Pack what your kid will eat -- pay attention to the nutrition value of what you pack but if the kid doesn't eat it the most nutritious lunch in the world is a total waste. 

Let's face it -- is a slice of bologna, a slice of cheese and a handful of cheerios really much different nutritionally than a bologna and cheese sandwich?  Basically same for peanut butter crackers, beefstick and cheese etc.

Being a single dad with custody of my DD I tried to spend as much time as I could (around work) volunteering at her school and you would be amazed at how many times a parent thinks they are packing a nice nutritious lunch only to have the kid dump the good stuff -- eat the junk and completely defeat the purpose.  DD rarely got cookies and chips and junk -- she had too much fun eating the other stuff that was fun...

Bottom line -- if the kid doesn't east it it doesn't do any good!

Oh, and EVERYBODY wanted to trade with DD -- but she never would.....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't have kids, but I take a lunch to work every day.
A while back, someone here was talking about Bento Box lunches (Octo, maybe?) and there was a link in the thread to Lunch in a Box. It's a cool site that talks about choosing a box and deciding how to fill it.
http://lunchinabox.net/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Don't get hung up on the "standard" lunch items.


I agree with you all the way. I read once about a mother that got tired of trying to feed her kids standard breakfasts. She compromised with hard-boiled eggs, oatmeal raisin cookies and applesauce. I thought it was very creative and it worked.



> Being a single dad with custody of my DD I tried to spend as much time as I could (around work) volunteering at her school and you would be amazed at how many times a parent thinks they are packing a nice nutritious lunch only to have the kid dump the good stuff -- eat the junk and completely defeat the purpose. DD rarely got cookies and chips and junk -- she had too much fun eating the other stuff that was fun...


I volunteer, too. The schools are all hung up on providing nutritious lunches. The kids buy them so they can tell their parents they got a salad, but they mostly end up in the garbage.



> Bottom line -- if the kid doesn't east it it doesn't do any good!


Right. You can send carrot sticks, but don't worry about your kid trading them for Twinkies. I bet they won't find someone who will give up their bag of cheetos for the veggies no matter how artistically they are cut up. But if you fill the celery with peanut butter or cream cheese, or squeeze cheese, they just might eat it.



> Oh, and EVERYBODY wanted to trade with DD -- but she never would.....


Good for your DD and good for you.



koolmnbv said:


> My baby is not born yet so I am not yet at the school lunches stage but recently at the grocery store my mom bought these pb&j's called Uncrustables. They are made by smuckers and they are pre-maid pb&j's (grape or strawberry)


That's one of the alternate items they serve at the school cafeterias in my district. Yes, the kids do love them.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

When my daughter started kindergarten, we learned a girl in her class had a severe peanut butter allergy.  So..... no peanut butter for her and the rest of her class the whole of elementary school.  That was hard.  I guess it was harder for the little girl with the allergy though.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This is a timely thread for me too, since DD will be starting first grade in just over a month.  At her kindergarten school they served lunch and didn't allow brown-bag lunches, so my only experience in packing lunches for her is for field trips and such.

For those, I've tried to include at least three separate items, at least one of which is a fruit or vegetable.  Also, I've told her what all the options on a particular day were (depending on what's in the fridge), and let her pick the combination, so that there's more of a chance it will get eaten.  

Typical ones might have been...
a carrot stick, a small ziplock of goldfish, and a granola bar
or a slice of bread with salami or cheese,  half an apple in slices, and a Hershey's kiss

I also sometimes put in a little surprise like a fortune cookie, which she loves, or a note with a heart or a smiley on it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I also sometimes put in a little surprise like a fortune cookie, which she loves, or a note with a heart or a smiley on it.


My Aunt always added a thought of the day. Sometimes it was funny, sometimes literary or thought provoking. She would write it on the outside top of the bag so you wouldn't see it until you /opened the bag. My cousin would save them all year long and give them back to her at Christmas.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I also sometimes put in a little surprise like a fortune cookie, which she loves, or a note with a heart or a smiley on it.


When I was in primary school, my best friend would occasionally get these sweet little notes on a napkin in her bag lunch from her mom saying stuff like, "Have a great day!" or "I love you!" I liked that so much, I went home and told mom it was neat. So she started doing that occasionally as well. It always brightened up my day.

I definitely want to do that when I have kids someday because I enjoyed it so much, but I'm afraid that maybe my kid will think I'm a dork. 
Plus, I probably wouldn't know when to stop, and would continue it for too long or stop too soon.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I definitely want to do that when I have kids someday because I enjoyed it so much, but I'm afraid that maybe my kid will think I'm a dork.


I did it for my kid also. 
My suggestion -- worry less about your kid thinking you a dork and worry more about making certain your kid knows you love them and are there for them. 
Look back at it -- did you think your mom was a dork or did you appreciate the sentiments? How about your friend? My bet is that deep down you appreciated it.....


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> I did it for my kid also.
> My suggestion -- worry less about your kid thinking you a dork and worry more about making certain your kid knows you love them and are there for them.
> Look back at it -- did you think your mom was a dork or did you appreciate the sentiments? How about your friend? My bet is that deep down you appreciated it.....


That's true. I didn't think my mom was a dork at all. I loved it. And I guess if it really did bother my future kid, he/she would just tell me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> And I guess if it really did bother my future kid, he/she would just tell me.


I think that's what happens. Just like they tell you when you're not allowed to hug them in public anymore.  (We're not there yet, but a number of people have told me that this happens sometime around sixth grade....)

Right now I know it's still appreciated, because she comes home and tells me that she really liked the fortune cookie / note / sticker / whatever.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Addie,
I also wrote my kids notes on their brown bags.  Sometimes little stories they could read to their lunch friends.  They didn't think I was a dork then.  However, now that they are teenagers, yes, well, I'm a dork.  Just goes that way I guess.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> My baby is not born yet so I am not yet at the school lunches stage but recently at the grocery store my mom bought these pb&j's called Uncrustables. They are made by smuckers and they are pre-maid pb&j's (grape or strawberry)
> 
> She keeps them at home for my brothers and sisters friends to grab something quick if they are all visitng and dont feel like making stuff. They are frozen and take 30mins to thaw but stay fresh for 8-10 hours. Seems quick,easy and good for a lunchbox. Not sure on health but I know they taste good and the kids all love them


I have a little gadget from Pampered Chef that makes homemade sandwiches Uncrust-eds!
Ends up payig for itself in a week or two, because ya know Smucker's really had a great idea... buuuut I save $ where I can. And yes those are VERY popular at the lunch table!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Most schools have a no trading policy - allergies are an issue. Because allergies are an issue, I can't send any peanut butter products to school with my kids. This is a challenge when I have one kid who won't eat a sandwich if it is not peanut better.

I have found all kinds of sandwich cutters to make the sandwich into a fun shape AND it takes the crust off. We have about 7 different shapes including star, heart, waves, dinosaur and hearts. I also have a sandwich sealer from Pampered Chef. This cuts the sandwich into a circle AND seals it...like a crustable or whatever those premade sandwiches are called.

I use little cookie cutters to cut cheese into fun shapes too, send in crackers to make our own lunchables.

My kids like veggies so julianned veggies are a hit.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Addie,
> I also wrote my kids notes on their brown bags. Sometimes little stories they could read to their lunch friends. They didn't think I was a dork then. However, now that they are teenagers, yes, well, I'm a dork. Just goes that way I guess.....


That's cute!
I fear this is the progression for all parents. At least I'll be cool for a little while!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> That's cute!
> I fear this is the progression for all parents. At least I'll be cool for a little while!


I have always felt that it is a parent's right to be an embarrassment to their children. And my kids will tell you that I was very good at it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Most schools have a no trading policy - allergies are an issue. Because allergies are an issue, I can't send any peanut butter products to school with my kids. This is a challenge when I have one kid who won't eat a sandwich if it is not peanut better.
> 
> I have found all kinds of sandwich cutters to make the sandwich into a fun shape AND it takes the crust off. We have about 7 different shapes including star, heart, waves, dinosaur and hearts. I also have a sandwich sealer from Pampered Chef. This cuts the sandwich into a circle AND seals it...like a crustable or whatever those premade sandwiches are called.
> 
> ...


How about soynut butter, I know lots of kiddos that love it!I send notes too... and buy birthday naphins in their favorite characters, pack a different one every day and even some regular napkins for Holidays are cool looking too. CCool shaped jello from cookie cutters in a soup thermos ice pack in the lunch of course (Target usually has Hello Kitty, Disney, Transformers etc.) Also send juice in shaped ice cubes (we use juice to make the ice too,& sometimes add food color)


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Tip10, and Andra, great info.  I actually found that web site last night Andra, its great.  I also found this web site: www.laptoplunches.com    Lots of great ideas there.  I actually started this thread because yesterday my DH decided he wanted to start bringing his lunch to work, and since I'm not working much right now, I figured I could make him some fun ones.  Who better to turn to than Kindleboards.  I figure the parents who have to pack lunches for kids (picky or not), probably have the best ideas.  Also, I figured with school starting, maybe this thread could inspire some of us who are just as board with lunch as the kids.  Please keep the Ideas coming.  Also check out this web site, www.laptoplunches.com    (I don't know how to make links other than to amazon, so if anyone wants to edit please feel free)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

With all the comments about uncrustables and whatnot I HAVE to tell on my baby sister......

When we were growing up (many more years ago that I care to mention) my sister absolutely had to have the crusts cut off of the bread for her sandwiches UNLESS they were made her absolute favorite way -- with the heels of the loaf.  Go figure!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I have always felt that it is a parent's right to be an embarrassment to their children. And my kids will tell you that I was very good at it.


LOL - I agree! I'm pretty sure its the #1 rule in the parenting manual. I also wrote notes, drew silly pictures, etc. in the kid's lunches. DS and DIL are now expecting their first child and he says he will do the same thing, that it was important to him to have that connection to Mom while he was at school and loved it - I just thought it was fun, I didn't realize until 20 years later that it was so special for him.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I've done the note thing with DH, especially when he works away for a few days, lately I got board with that, and dropped one of our cats toys in his bag.  (We have two, and in their opinion, Daddy=God) It made him smile all day wondering how they pulled that off.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> I've done the note thing with DH, especially when he works away for a few days, lately I got board with that, and dropped one of our cats toys in his bag. (We have two, and in their opinion, Daddy=God) It made him smile all day wondering how they pulled that off.


ROTFL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Started making my own lunch for big bro and I in the sixth grade. We lived overseas about that same time, so bento boxes were what I put lunch in. Lunch usually consisted of rice (or microwave-able potsticker/gyoza) and whatever leftovers we had in the fridge.

ten years later and in college, I still bring lunch for school and pack it in a hello-kitty bento box (so mature, right?)
this is slightly different from the one I use.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Started making my own lunch for big bro and I in the sixth grade. We lived overseas about that same time, so bento boxes were what I put lunch in. Lunch usually consisted of rice (or microwave-able potsticker/gyoza) and whatever leftovers we had in the fridge.
> 
> ten years later and in college, I still bring lunch for school and pack it in a hello-kitty bento box (so mature, right?)
> this is slightly different from the one I use.


That is so cute!! I love hello kitty, and that box is adorable!


----------

